# Young at Heart...



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

Although AGE is sometimes only a state-of-mind, I'm constantly being surprised as I'm reading through Threads and Posts to discover someone's chronological age!

I was reading through Suzy's Thread about colonoscopy (and am so glad to know that Suzy has had the relief of a good diagnosis and prognosis). 

But, as time goes by on this Forum, and as I read people's Posts about any number of topics, I find myself increasingly amazed and incredulous when someone reveals their age, and that we're all not *TWENTY-NINE*! It blows my mind when someone says they're 62 or 59 or any other..."mature" age!

Everyone always sounds so vibrant and happy and enthusiastic about their Havs and their families and their LIVES, even when there's a challenge to meet or an obstacle to hurdle! I see the pups' pictures and form mental impressions about their people...I'm sure we all do!

BUT (and this would be my actual point!) :focus:, it just goes to show that it's all a matter of perspective! Being blessed with our Havs is more than just "having a pet" or "having a DOG"! Our Havs really do give us an opportunity for positivity and optimism, and certainly help contribute to wanting to stay well so we can have lots of time with them. Some of you have blown my mind when you tell your age, because really, everyone "appears" so young here! Thanks for the surprises and the good life examples...and, oh yeh...I'm pushing the big six-two! Maureen


----------



## lulubella (Mar 25, 2008)

*I totally agree!!*

Maureen--I thought I was the only one who thought that way!! I'm always shocked when I see someone's age posted!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

I still tell dh or my mother, "one of the *girls* on my dog board...".
Just like I do my mother's of preschooler group. But, I'm also a bit amazed, and thrilled when I read some of the ages. Alright, maybe it's because all of my mommy boards now have all the new moms in their early 20's, and they drive me NUTS  Skinny little first time moms, worrying about shedding the last 2.5 lbs of baby weight from 3 days ago :frusty:

Another thing I think about, would be my parents. They're keeping a basset that I got out of the pound back in Nov, that is intended to go live with my sister. She'd love for her to stay with them. My dad hangs out with her all day, takes her to get the paper, out the the mail box, to the store for quick trips (until now, when it's gotten hot)
They're best buds. But, my mother keeps saying they're "too old" for a dog. 
I don't get it! They're not having to house break her, or do all that much for her. And they're both super active people. I think it's an excuse because she sheds so bad, and she just got new furniture :suspicious:


----------



## lulubella (Mar 25, 2008)

My aunt is 65 or 67 something like that, and all you hear from her is "You know, when you're my age--you shouldn't live in a 2 story house b/c of the steps." and "When you're my age, you just can't do much." It drives me CRAZY!!!! She moved into a 55 and older community in AZ and has become the oldest person in our family mentally. It's terrible!

My mom, thankfully, is the same way. She doesn't let age stop her. She's only 63, and she's a beautiful, active woman!

So kudos to all of you lovely ladies over 65 who still stay young at heart! That's exactly how I intend to be!! In my 38th year, I still feel like a 20 yr old (sometimes 16!!), and I will do so for as long as I possibly can!


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

Tritia--

I remember that one of our mutts years ago shed like she would be BALD...When it was time to shop for a new living room set, we actually picked furniture that we thought matched the shedding! ound:ound: Oh...the things we do for our furbabies!


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

lulubella said:


> So kudos to all of you lovely ladies over 65 who still stay young at heart! That's exactly how I intend to be!! In my 38th year, I still feel like a 20 yr old (sometimes 16!!), and I will do so for as long as I possibly can!


Honest-to-goodness, I DO feel WAY younger than I am...guess those were good years (JUst wish the body had come along for the ride... ound


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Moko said:


> Tritia--
> 
> I remember that one of our mutts years ago shed like she would be BALD...When it was time to shop for a new living room set, we actually picked furniture that we thought matched the shedding! ound:ound: Oh...the things we do for our furbabies!


This is why I dealt with "pleather" for yrs. Thanks to the golden retriever  
Once he was no longer with us, we not only bought new furniture..but, a new house ound:


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

I'm surprised to hear how old people are too...I guess I just automatically think of everyone being my age. 

Tritia, I can totally identify with you on the younger mom thing. I'm always going to be one of the oldest moms. I just like to think of myself as more worldly and mature than the young'uns :biggrin1:


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

Gotta' tell you...

I, for one, am NEVER offended when someone offers ME a Senior Discount! THAT is definitely one of the best advantages to..._*"maturing"! ound:*_


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

trueblue said:


> I'm surprised to hear how old people are too...I guess I just automatically think of everyone being my age.
> 
> Tritia, I can totally identify with you on the younger mom thing. I'm always going to be one of the oldest moms. I just like to think of myself as more worldly and mature than the young'uns :biggrin1:


Well, I guess I was one of them at some point. I had my first when I was 25. Or was I 24? Hmm..I can't remember how old I am NOW, lol. Either 35 or 36....:suspicious:
Anyways, having a 4 yr old forces me to hang out with all those young'uns


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Moko said:


> Gotta' tell you...
> 
> I, for one, am NEVER offended when someone offers ME a Senior Discount! THAT is definitely one of the best advantages to..._*"maturing"! ound:*_


Whenever I go to the movies or somewhere with my mom, I make sure I say really loud "and one old person ticket, too" ound:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh I totally agree we are all a young, and sometimes immature bunch. In my 48th year (since we are disclosing) I still feel like I'm in my 20's. (well act like I'm in my 20's-- sometimes I feel my age) 

Age certainly is relative.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

I can totally understand the older mom part - I didn't adopt until I was 38 and then adopted my second 10 months later. When people learn how close the girls are in age, they all think I'm supermom for being able to have babies that close together. Needless to say, unless I know them well, I just smile and call it a medical miracle. ound:


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

Tritia said:


> Whenever I go to the movies or somewhere with my mom, I make sure I say really loud "and one old person ticket, too" ound:


And THEN we have the perk of getting into the movies for HALF-PRICE :whoo::whoo:

(no wonder so many "MATURE" people go to the movies so much!

And HEY! watch that "OLD" stuff...I could have diapered you! ound:ound


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

You guys all crack me up! I'm a firm believer in that you're as old or as young as you believe yourself to be. Never mind what's in the mirror.  Of course, I guess my opinion doesn't count as I'm 27 and way younger than you all. However, even when I was 10, age was a state of mind for me, LOL. I've always been that way. I was always the one telling my mom and aunts that 40 is NOT old and I can't wait until I'm 40 so I can tell people that. Some people think that when I actually turn 40 I'll feel differently, but I really don't think so.

Susan, that makes me SO sad about your aunt. My stepdad is turning 66 this year and he still does yoga, goes out for a jog every day, works and does all the odds and ends jobs around the house. He might not be as young as he once was, but I don't consider him old or anything and, most importantly, HE doesn't consider himself old.

It's all in the way you portray yourself to the world. I think this is true not only in age, but in beauty and intelligence.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Lisa, that cracks me up. Let people think you brought one home from the hospital and immedately started working on number 2.... :biggrin1:

I'm terrible with ages. I can never guess how young or old anyone is. Age really is relative. At very nearly 48 I like where I am. We have dear friends on both ends of the age scale so my DH and I definitely don't just hang out with "kids our own age."


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

*Pups and the aging population?*

Glad to learn there are a few "seniors" on this forum. I fall into that category, too.
I often wonder about aging and having dogs. We got our puppy, Cali just last year and I am in my 60's with 2 Havs and a Schnoodle. (My daughter is actually going to take the Schnoodle to live with her soon.)

Sometimes, I look at the puppies everyones seems to be getting lately, and feel slightly sad, as it would probably be impractical to have another puppy in the future. I wonder what age would be too old for a person to add a puppy to their lives.
I guess it would depend on the person's health, activity level and motivation.
And of course their interest in and love of dogs. (My DIL always tells me I seem a lot younger than my age.) 

We run into more older people getting puppies these days. Lots of empty nesters adore the company of their dogs. many retired people love the company, are home a lot and make great pet owners.

Breeders, just curious, but do you have many older people wanting your pups?
Am I crazy to feel like I won't ever have another puppy?
I know I could always get an older rescue dog as I age.
But there is just something about those little Hav puppies..


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Nan, it seems to me that there are quite a few people on the forum and that I meet on the street that are in your age bracket with Havs and Hav puppies. I don't think it's unusual or strange at all. I do think that at any age, but especially if it's something you think about, you should have a plan as to who would take on your fur kids if anything happens to you. As long as they are all cared for in the case of an emergency or something bad happens, then I don't see why you can't have another puppy - unless you physically can't handle the energy that it takes to care for one - though I don't see that happening for you for a long while. I would suggest adding your fur babies to your will. Spencer and I are currently taking care of Life Insurance and our wills before we get married in September and Kubrick is being left a sum of money and has a caretaker named in it in case anything happens to us. I really feel like Kubrick is a part of my family and when I have kids I will most certainly ensure that they are cared for if anything happens, so it's only right that I do it for Kubrick as well, who is my dog-kid. 

You know with all this talk of age and everything, I was wondering if you all have any baby pictures of yourselves? I have always been interested in seeing people's baby pictures. My mom recently scanned a bunch into the computer for me and it's been on my mind recently. Here are a few of me (the last one is of my mom holding my sister with me sitting next to them). Hope you guys don't mind/don't think I'm weird for posting this... I really do LOVE baby pictures and have been feeling nostalgic recently!


----------



## maryvee (Jan 26, 2008)

i love the baby pics!! last year when i was getting married, we had a photo montage done by our dj which included all the pics of my husband and i growing up with our families-- it was nice to go through all of them and it brought back so many great memories-- thank you for sharing!!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Love the baby pics, Carolina. Those are so cute! 

I had my first child at 33, the second at 34, and the last one at 36. Now, I definitely feel young at heart at almost 41, but some days, let me tell you, after running around after them and with them, I feel old as the hills!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Lina love the baby pics. Great advice about will planning. I have two kids and obviously my lovely Posh, and although we have already talked with our family members and have asked my dad and wife to take the kids and Posh if something were to happen to us, we need to get in a formal will. I'm taking care of this by Friday!!! It's on my list.

Actually, I have some good friends who are in their seventies and eighties and are still extremely active in my community (raising money to save a neighborhood school, teach watercolor class, live in their own home) and who have no problem hanging out with me, someone forty five years younger than them. I have actually always connected with people "older" than me. They love Posh to pieces and you can see how much they would really love to have a Hav. They had toy poodles in their "younger" years. I am sure what is stopping them is their age. Today I mentioned the rescue Ricky Ricardo to them, and I am also thinking that I would offer to be the caretaker if something were to happen to them. Maybe with rescue I would need to fill out an app. in this case too, as kind of a co-owner? 

These friends are just amazing people and I know they would give so much love and care to a dog in need.

In the meantime, I'll let Posh bask in their attention.

I guess we don't have any guarantees in life no matter what our age, and it would be awful if our furbabies weren't provided for if we were, let's say, abducted by aliens !


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Lina,

I love the baby pics - you are precious! You even have a top knot in the second one!!!


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Amy,

I had a somewhat similar situation with my very dearest friend. There is a thread about it if you haven't seen it... Cowboy John is a new daddy...sorry I don't know how to link to it.

I reassured him many many times before the adoption that Barki will always have a home with me no matter what, if it's for a few days, or if it's for the rest of her life. I also spoke with the breeder myself and assured her of the same. Barki came from a breeder, but was about 3, and it has turned out PERFECTLY. They are inseperable, and John now admits that a puppy would have been trying for him, mostly because of his legs.:focus:

Beverly


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Well let's see...I feel 26*

I had my first child at 40, and she is now 11. I got my first havanese at 46, and he is almost five. My baby is growing up. All three of them.

I think having a child late keeps you young...except when people ask if you are her grandmother! Also taking the dogs for walks keeps you in shape especially if you have speed demons like mine. They give me reason to get up early and they wait for me in bed as if to say...early to bed, early to rise!

Here are photos of my babies...all three of them...
Linda (1956 was a very good year!)


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Linda, my mom was born in 1956! 

Your daughter is beautiful... your dogs are too, of course.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Yeah, I probably could be her grandmother!*

I'll bet your mom is just the most amazing, smart, gorgeous woman ever!
Linda


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Linda, yes she is!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

My mother is 84...one of her best friends, Roberta, is 78. Roberta just got a puppy a few months ago. She's very smitten. She knows that her daughter, who happens to be my classmate, will take Rex as her own if need be. As a matter of fact, I think her daughter encouraged her to get a puppy!

I'M SO EXCITED....I WILL GET THE DISCOUNT AT BERGNERS/YOUNKERS THIS YEAR! YIPPEE, cheaper clothes!

I have three "best friends" that I usually socialize with...golf, dinner, coffee, shopping, walking, etc. The oldest is 62 and the youngest turns 50 this year. Age just isn't an issue with us. Age is very "mental".....my body is wearing out much faster than my brain!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

My Mom just turned 83. You can ask Laurie, but Mom is a pip. She still drives to MA to visit family, and at least every other week she is in Brooklyn with her cousins. She is the oldest, but takes them everywhere - shopping, doctor appts, etc. In August, she is going on a cruise to Alaska. She lives with me and I feel blessed that she can still be so independent. She is looking forward to being the babysitter when my daughter has her baby.


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

*Michelle and Lina...*

TELL your MOMS NOW what you wrote about them!

I'll bet they'll think that's the BEST Mothers Day present they could EVER receive! 

Your Posts made my heart happy!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Beverly that 's right... Cowboy John! I was thinking about him when I was replying to this thread. 

I need to talk seriously with my husband and my friends.

I would love to do this for them as they are always giving so much to me and my kids and my community and my Posh girl.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Lina, love those baby pictures - you look so cute!

Susan, heck people think I never made it home from the hospital to start #2. If they're a bit shocked I just tell them the girls' pediatrician is boy #5 and born 8 1/2 months after his brother. Try and figure that one out! LOL

I've read a lot of people being approved for other breed rescues in their 80's so age just depends on your state of mind I think. 

I've got a link somewhere to arrange care for your pets if something happens to you. If anyone's interested, PM me and I'll find it.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

What an interesting read this thread is! I too believe that you are as old as you think! I have enjoyed and apppreciated all the 42 years.... along with their ups and downs on this planet.

Lina, your baby pictures are very cute.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

It's interesting but true, if anything happened to me I'd want my boys to go (hopefully together) to one of your houses. I'd know if they were with one of these forum members they'd be well loved and taken care of. I'd worry more if they had to go to a family member. And I know about the breeder, but I would guess she'd be happy they were safe and provided for.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Moko said:


> Some of you have blown my mind when you tell your age, because really, everyone "appears" so young here! Thanks for the surprises and the good life examples...and, oh yeh...I'm pushing the big six-two! Maureen


Oh shoot, your post is hurting my brain.  I stopped paying attention to birthdays when I got to 50 so now I'm trying to figure out if I'm 52 or 53. Ah the heck with it, my brain says 29, and some days my body say 92. ound:


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Well, I am almost 63...or is it 36? The only thing I've noticed is I can't remember things as fast as I did a couple of years ago. A number is...well, just a number. I think I've noticed that people that talk about being old at 60...acted old and grouchy at 30. Pleople that enjoyed laughter and good times at 30 are still doing that at 60. It's the half empty/ half full glass that people seem to fit into for me.

Our views about things are because of many things in our lives. We lost our darling son in an auto accident when he was only 23 -- and 20 days later his little boy had his first birthday. That dear grandson is 19 years old now -- and my daughter that is 40 today has given me 3 more boys. I have always wanted to be the best Nana that I could be and be here to enjoy life with my little guys....and I do so very much...which makes me stay active and do everything I can to make good funny memories with these boys. They all think we are "cool" grandparents -- mostly because we put on our leather and go on Harley trips...and ride in the rain...LOL

Yesterday, I picked up my 12 year old early at school...just to have some fun. We went to PetSmart for toys - to the Mall for shoes -- ate burgers and shakes. At one point he said, "Nana, I've got a few hairs under my arms and 'other places' so do you think I am reaching puberty and will start to grow taller soon?" See...the just to have fun yesterday was for me...and I laughed at that remark so hard that it took several years off my life....so yes, I am 36...LOL He spent the night with us and I carried him for breakfast this morning then to school -- oh, what a treat for me.

I love going to all their ballgames....have 2 games tonight...and I cheer just like I did when I was a cheerleader in high school...(and we still go to all the high school games at our old school). We never know when we are going to get another day...and I say "Thanks" for each new day I see. I have been dealt a lot of blows in my life...but have been given so many blessing and I intend to enjoy them to the fullest for as long as I can. My DH ask when we got Cicero, "Do you think we will be able to take care of him if he lives 17 years like our Pom did?" I said, "Only God knows...and if we die tomorrow I know my little guys will love him just like we do."

SO LADIES.....Enjoy each day...and hunt something to laugh about and do the things you like to do each day. You "can not" get rid of the dust and dirt -- it will still be here when you are gone -- so give up...LOL

Lisa, When people seem surprised about your children being 10 months apart, just say, "You know, it REALLY is true that women reach their sexual peak around 40" LOL


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

luv2havs said:


> Breeders, just curious, but do you have many older people wanting your pups?
> Am I crazy to feel like I won't ever have another puppy?
> I know I could always get an older rescue dog as I age.
> But there is just something about those little Hav puppies..


I could tell you the oldest person that has one of my puppies but she's here on the forum and would throw a brick at me ound:ound:ound:
It wasn't planned that way, it's just the best homes got the puppies without regard to age. I always ask about others in the house that would care for the dog and let's face it, tomorrow isn't a guarantee to anyone. We're all on loan to this world and who knows how long that loan is.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

LuvCicero said:


> Our views about things are because of many things in our lives. We lost our darling son in an auto accident when he was only 23 -- and 20 days later his little boy had his first birthday. Lisa, When people seem surprised about your children being 10 months apart, just say, "You know, it REALLY is true that women reach their sexual peak around 40" LOL


(((((((((((((((((Dale))))))))))))))))) I'm so sorry about your son.
Lisa, I know a woman that had babies 7 months apart. She got pregnant her first week after having one baby and the next was a preemie.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

"Thanks Jan for the hug....they are healing!!"
AND, if my DDH had touched me after a week of giving birth.....can you say "Lorena Bobbit" !! But they would not have found his on the side of the road -- I would have said, "Good Luck to the divers that were searching Lake Lanier with the fish."


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

*Dale....*

*YOU ARE A HOOT*! ound:ound:

Grandsweeties are good for lots of smiles and laughs!

When my 8-year-old says, "Grandma! I LOVE your fuzzy face!" I know it's DEFINITELY waxing time!

And when the 7-year-old says, "Grandma! I like your wrinkly eyes!" I tell her I wouldn't give up even one of those wrinkles for a million dollars, because each one attests to all the smiling and laughing I've been blessed with in my life!

Losing a child is the worst and saddest loss, but you do your son honor by looking for the good and the happy...*bless him*.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

I reached my peak at 40? Darn must have missed it. Guess I'll have to try the immaculate conception story with the girls some day. LOL


----------

